#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Aanpassingen prof. JBL luidsprekers

## Music People

Ik wil graag ervaringen uitwissellen met mensen op het in het onderwerp genoemde (Aanpassingen prof. JBL luidsprekers).

Zijn er mensen die aanpassingen hebben gedaan op professionele luidspreker systemen of bijv. andere kasten hebben gebouwd om hun bestaande luidsprekers, omdat ze waren uitgekeken of geluisterd op hun bestaande systeem?

Mvg.
 :Smile:

----------


## mbottens

Zelf heb ik dat niet gedaan, wel heb ik drivers van zelfbouw projecten weer gebruikt voor nieuwe projecten. Het is goed mogelijk om weer iets nieuws te bouwen maar je moet dan wel de Thiele small parameters van de drivers hebben. Dan kun je kijken waarvoor je drivers geschikt zijn.

En vermeld ook even wat je niet bevalt en/of wat je mist in je huidige systeem. Dan krijg je namelijk ook betere adviezen.

Groeten Martin

----------


## speakerfreak

zeker bij goede fabrikanten zijn de kasten vaak speciaal gebouwd voor de luidsprekers ik zie dus ook geen nut om de speakers erges anders voor te gebruiken

----------


## Music People

De reden dat ik hier mee kom is, dat ik stel dat klank van luidsprekersystemen in het algemeen afhankelijk zijn van de ruimte waar ze gebruikt worden. Misschien had ik dit als onderwerp moeten nemen, maar goed...
Ideaal gezien zou je tussen de 20Hz en 20000Hz een rechte curve willen hebben. In test ruimtes waar de systemen getest worden hebben hele goede boxen een redelijk rechte karakterestiek binnen 2dB. Maar nu komt de omgeving waar ze gebruikt worden om de hoek kijken!!.
Ik ben van mening dat klank in hogemate (bij goede boxen) afhankelijk is van de ruimte waar ze gebruikt worden. Probeer maar eens uit door de speakers dichterbij of verderaf van de wand te plaatsen. De constructie wijzigen (aanpassen aan de ruimte) kan bij bepaalde frequenties verbeteringen aan het systeem geven.
Ik heb dit recentelijk gedaan met een paar JBL L150 (zuilen van 1,2 meter). Ik had namelijk nogal last van een boemerige bas ergens tussen de 100 en 200 Hertz. (Terwijl 30 Hertz met de grootste gemak ook werd weergegeven). De kasten waren te "hol" voor de ruimte waar ze gebruikt werden, of zeg maar onder dempt met demp materiaal.
Ik weet verder ook niet hoe ik dat moet zeggen... Graag reactie!
(Later vertel ik wat ik gewijzigd heb en waarom).

Mvg. Herman

----------


## Gast1401081

MusicPeople:  je verhaal klopt als een bus, daarom nemen we de equalizer ( =rechtmaker, of : gelijkmaker). 

andere optie : je kamer/zaal verbouwen....
derde optie : een systeem bedenken dat de eq al ingebouwd heeft, of : je systeem verbouwen / tunen / afstemmen,  dus.

Daarom is luisteren in je kamer/zaal zo belangrijk. Om het systeem helemaal recht te krijgen neemn je roze ruis, en een SIM/Smaart systeem, en meet je het helemaal na. Hangt een beetje van je smaak, en budget af...

----------


## Music People

Ik kom tot de ondenking; dat ik hier ooit nog een antwoord schuldig ben op de aanpassing(en) van dit onderwerp uit 2004 alweer.

Overigens bedankt voor jullie reactie en wil dit onderwerp nog verder uitdiepen.

Allereerst ben ik over gegaan van een ILP MOSFET eindtrap (modules) 120 watt naar een gewone zelfbouw transistorbak (340 watt in 8 ohm).

Als tweede het niet geheel onbelangrijke en tevens met goed gevolg een drastische oplossing het toevoegen van een Subsonicfilter 36dB octaaf van het in de onderstaande link genoemde type.

Subsonic / Rumble Filter for Phono preamps and Sub-Woofers


Een zeer noodzakelijk filter wat bij de meeste PA toch ontbreekt.
Dit filter kantelt bij ongeveer 20 Hz met 36dB per octaaf.

Nu zijn alle frequenties tot diep laag weer beter hoorbaar geworden.

Omdat deze speakers (L150) zeer gemakelijk doorlopen tot bijna 0 geeft dat ook negatieve gevolgen in het hoorbare gebied.

Het resultaat is nu een mooie strakke diepe doorgaande bass en goed hoorbare details.

Wat mij betreft is dit een reference voor wat het behoort te zijn: de werkelijkheid weergeven.

M.v.g. Herman

----------


## Koen van der K

Ha Herman,

De werkelijkheid weergeven is het streven van alle zichzelf enigszins respecterende audio fabrikanten maar hangt, omdat we met natuurkunde te maken hebben, van compromissen aan elkaar.

Een "mechanisch" probleem (zoals akoestiek of een minder goed gebouwde luidsprekerkast) wordt meestal electrisch gecompenseerd omdat dat veelal eenvoudiger / goedkoper is.
Als je een "objectief" goed klinkend systeem hebt ben je met je systeemprocessing dus klaar.
Om deze in en ruimte goed te laten klinken kun je (na een doordachte opstelling van je weergevers) de ruimte-akoestiek aanpassen (fixed install) of meerdere electrische trukendozen (EQ) gebruiken om 1-en-ander te compenseren.

Meestal wordt (zeker bij fixed install) een systeem op een toepassing / ruimte gekocht en daar kun je natuurlijk wat mee spelen (type weergevers etc).
Mijns inziens ga je niet veel winst halen uit het mechanisch aanpassen van een bestaand goed systeem, dat is doorgaans best in balans en uitgedokterd. Voor niet-vaste systemen (rental / touring) is dat een heel ander verhaal.
Goed opstellen en inregelen doet wonderen.

Succes !

ps HPF is overigens standaard in een "PA"; zelfs de meest goedkope versterkers zijn hiermee al voorzien.

----------


## Music People

Hallo Koen, dank voor je reactie.

Natuurlijk hebben we te maken met natuurlijke compromises; maar gebruiken we die ook goed ?

Een Equalizer gebruiken; no way dus voor mij.
Iets wat er niet in zit regel je er ook echt niet in.
Boem, boem, boem is meestal het gevolg en dat is iets waar men zich op grote evenementen zich vreselijk aan irriteert.

Ik zoek het meer in uitfiltering van de niet hoorbare gebieden onder 20 en boven 20000.

Als je de effecten van zo'n (subsonic) filtering bij mijn speakers, dan zou jij denk ik jezelf nog staan te verbazen; dat deed ik nl. zelf ook.

Dingen die slecht hoorbaar waren in het sublaag tussen 20 en 50 werden in eens goed hoorbaar door de negatieve effecten onder de 20 HZ eruit te filteren.

Zelfs met de "vlakke" housemuziek hoorde ik verschil.

HPF filtering in veel apparatuur ?; als je Subsonic bedoeld, nou nee dus.
Crossover wel maar dat iets heel anders.
Er zijn er maar een paar waar dat in zit en dan vaak ook nog de verkeerde (12dB octaaf) die missen enigzins de goede werking omdat je al ver boven de 30 Hz moet gaan kantelen wil het voordelig effect gaan geven.

Groet Herman

----------


## Koen van der K

> Een Equalizer gebruiken; no way dus voor mij.
> Iets wat er niet in zit regel je er ook echt niet in.
> ... Ik zoek het meer in uitfiltering van de niet hoorbare gebieden onder 20 en boven 20000.
> Als je de effecten van zo'n (subsonic) filtering bij mijn speakers, dan zou jij denk ik jezelf nog staan te verbazen; dat deed ik nl. zelf ook.
> ...HPF filtering in veel apparatuur ?; als je Subsonic bedoeld, nou nee dus.



Ha Herman,

Wie zegt dat een EQ toegepast moet worden om mee te "boosten" ? Ik heb dat ook niet vermeld gezien een EQ voornamelijk gemaakt is om energie weg te halen.
Met je stelligheid om een EQ niet te gebruiken sluit je gelijk een zeer nuttige tool en wellicht de oplossing van je problemen uit.

HP filtering is onderdeel van je systeemtuning, dus als je daar ook aandacht aan spendeert gaat het geheel erop vooruit.
Als de standaard ingebouwde HP filters in de amps niet voldoen aan je eisen ben je volgens mij toe aan een systeemprocessor, heb je gelijk alles in 1 doos om het maximale uit je systeem te halen zowel in "fixed" als mobiele opstellingen.

Succes !

----------


## jurjen_barel

In je tweede reactie loop je iedereen al lekker te maken over een project dat je hebt gedaan, iets met speakers aanpassen.
1) Wellicht heb je er meer aan als je je project eens uitlegt;
2) Speakers aanpassen aan de ruimte is voor veel mensen niet handig, aangezien hun speakers iedere keer in een andere ruimte staan (met andere akoestische eigenschappen), waarbij de speakers aanpassen niet alleen te duur, maar ook veeeeeel te tijdrovend is.
3) In een theater zou je prima de speakers kunnen aanpassen aan de ruimte, maaarrrr... Dan komt er publiek binnen (en het zit niet altijd vol en men zit dan niet altijd op dezelfde stoelen) en dan klopt er weer geen ruk van.

Met name om punt 2 en 3: waarom zou je dan nog elektrische compensatie (EQ) afzweren. Lekker principieel doen is natuurlijk stoer, maar wat schiet je ermee op (buiten je woonkamer)?

----------


## Noobie

> Ik kom tot de ondenking; dat ik hier ooit nog een antwoord schuldig ben op de aanpassing(en) van dit onderwerp uit 2004 alweer.
> 
> Overigens bedankt voor jullie reactie en wil dit onderwerp nog verder uitdiepen.
> 
> Allereerst ben ik over gegaan van een ILP MOSFET eindtrap (modules) 120 watt naar een gewone zelfbouw transistorbak (340 watt in 8 ohm).
> 
> Als tweede het niet geheel onbelangrijke en tevens met goed gevolg een drastische oplossing het toevoegen van een Subsonicfilter 36dB octaaf van het in de onderstaande link genoemde type.
> 
> Subsonic / Rumble Filter for Phono preamps and Sub-Woofers
> ...



Heb je wel eens met een serieuze spectrum analyser gemeten wat je aan het doen bent? dan bedoel ik een Tectronics of zo. 

Ik las net slechte technici topic en dus je commentaar op anderen.

Nu ik dit lees begin ik toch echt steeds meer vraagtekens te krijgen bij je kennis. Om de volgende (wetenschappelijk bewezen) argumenten:

Geen enkele speaker is in staat om frequenties tot 0 Hz weer te geven, 0 Hz is gelijkspanning, wat resulteert een permanente magneet, dus een niet bewegende luidspreker. Door de massa/stugheid van de speaker is het fysiek onmogelijk om frequenties onder c.a. 15 Hz weer te geven.

Als ik mag gokken naar je aanpassing in de speaker, heb je extra dempingsmateriaal toegepast, wat er voor zorgt dat de speaker minder boomy gaat klinken. Dit is alles behalve lineair en het zou me verbazen als je dit zou kunnen aantonen met een meting.

Je hipass filter optimaliseert de versterker, maar in pro audio is dit vrijwel standaard. Home audio is een ander verhaal.

Je praat over een lineair spectrum, met een tollerantie van 2 dB. De meeste meetapparatuur (behalve de lab apparatuur) is niet eens in staat zulke kleine verschillen te meten. Hoorbaar zijn deze verschillen zeker niet. 
Je zult van goede huize moeten komen wil je dit buiten een lab kunnen meten. 

Wederom een klok zonder klepel verhaal

----------


## Music People

tot 0 Hz *is jouw eigen conclusie*

tot bijna 0 de mijne, kan zeker ja; horen nee; maar wel de negatieve bij effecten in de hoorbare frequenties.

Verder alle antwoorden al gegeven; verder wil ik niet meer uitleggen hoe.

onmogelijk om frequenties onder c.a. 15 Hz *is jouw eigen conclusie*; maar ik heb daar zelf ook metingen in gedaan en zie mijn speaker al bij 4 Hz flink opkomen.

Einde discussie (wat mij betreft) en reageer dus niet meer.

Groet Herman

PS. Je hipass filter optimaliseert de versterker, om de luidspreker in bedwang te houden ja en is in Pro-audio vaak aanwezig maar met een veel te lage onderdrukking 12 dB per octaaf.

----------


## MusicXtra

> tot 0 Hz *is jouw eigen conclusie*
> 
> tot bijna 0 de mijne, kan zeker ja; horen nee; maar wel de negatieve bij effecten in de hoorbare frequenties.
> 
> Verder alle antwoorden al gegeven; verder wil ik niet meer uitleggen hoe.
> 
> onmogelijk om frequenties onder c.a. 15 Hz *is jouw eigen conclusie*; maar ik heb daar zelf ook metingen in gedaan en zie mijn speaker al bij 4 Hz flink opkomen.
> 
> Einde discussie (wat mij betreft) en reageer dus niet meer.
> ...



Die P.S. zegt alles over jouw kennisniveau. :Big Grin:

----------


## Koen van der K

Herman, zoals gezegd is dit een Pro Audio forum; hoe kan het dat iemand die zoveel ervaring zegt / denkt te hebben van Pro Audio techniek daar zo weinig van laat merken ?
Zelfs van de meest elementaire zaken die ten grondslag liggen aan zowel audiotechniek als discussietechniek geef je geen blijk deze te beheersen, de taal- en spelfouten daargelaten.

De gegronde kritieken en vragen die hier door mede-forummers aan je worden gesteld negeer je en vat je enkel op als "strijdmateriaal" voor jouw eigen waarheid.
Het zal je waarschijnlijk sterken en je muurtje tussen de "echte" wereld en jouw wereldje alleen maar dikker maken, zoals het een echte narcist betaamt.

Wat is je doel (behalve aandacht te krijgen) ?  We helpen je graag ...

----------


## LJmalcolm

> tot 0 Hz *is jouw eigen conclusie*
> 
> tot bijna 0 de mijne, kan zeker ja; horen nee; maar wel de negatieve bij effecten in de hoorbare frequenties.
> 
> Verder alle antwoorden al gegeven; verder wil ik niet meer uitleggen hoe.
> 
> onmogelijk om frequenties onder c.a. 15 Hz *is jouw eigen conclusie*; maar ik heb daar zelf ook metingen in gedaan en zie mijn speaker al bij 4 Hz flink opkomen.
> 
> Einde discussie (wat mij betreft) en reageer dus niet meer.
> ...



Mag ik vragen hoe je deze metingen hebt gedaan, met welke speakers/amps/processing en welk meetsysteem?

Ben Ik namelijk wel benieuwd naar :Cool:

----------


## Noobie

> Onmogelijk om frequenties onder c.a. 15 Hz *is jouw eigen conclusie*;



Dit is niet mijn conclusie, maar algemeen bewezen feit. Elke producent zal dit beamen. 
Ik heb ooit nog eens les gehad van een man die 30 jaar bij Philips aan speakers heeft gewerkt (Hij was ook afgestudeerd in electronica aan de universiteit van Eindhoven, maar dat weegt natuurlijk niet op tegen jouw 'kennis'). 
Hij vertelde jaren geleden al dat het mechanisch nagenoeg onmogelijk is om frequenties onder 20 Hz weer te geven. Overigens worden versterkers ook opgegeven tussen 20Hz & 20KHz, omdat dit het werkgebied betreft. Welke instrumenten produceren trouwens frequenties < 30Hz?

Leuk detail wat ik me ook nog kan herinneren: als je een speaker met een speciale coating behandeld (weet helaas niet welke), kun je frequenties tot 15-17 Hz halen. Hij vertelde dat ze destijds bij philips dit soort dingen deden en de speaker dan tegen de buik hielden. Bij 17 Hz activeerde dat dan de darmflora (vrijwel meteen) en zorgde dat mensen moesten rennen voor het toilet. Al met al een poepverhaal, maar dat past wel bij jouw verhaal.





> maar ik heb daar zelf ook metingen in gedaan en zie mijn speaker al bij 4 Hz flink opkomen.



Feit dat je een meetfout niet kunt onderscheiden van de werkelijkheid geeft mij genoeg indicatie van je kennis. (En ja DIT is mijn conclusie!)

Nog een slotje Mod?

wat een hopeloze gast is dit zeg, niet te geloven. :Mad:

----------


## Noobie

> Mag ik vragen hoe je deze metingen hebt gedaan, met welke speakers/amps/processing en welk meetsysteem?
> 
> Ben Ik namelijk wel benieuwd naar



Hij reageert niet meer, want er worden 'moeilijke' vragen gesteld. Op gefundeerde vragen weet Herman geen antwoord, dan kiest hij het hazenpad. Dit gebeurde in een ander Topic ook al. 

De man is zo overtuigd dat hij het Ei van Columbus heeft in de audio, dat hij niet meer luistert naar enig commentaar/vragen. Mensen die het niet met hem eens zijn, hebben automatisch geen kaas gegeten van audio/elektronica.

Wel jammer, ik zou die 4 Hz ook wel eens onvervormd op een Oscilloscoop willen zien, Ja en dan niet uit de versterker, maar gemeten met een Mic  achter de speaker. (Zijn er meetmic's tot die frequenties trouwens?) Dus de werkelijke output van de speaker! Niet een of ander ongecontroleerd flubber effect van een conus/eindtrap die het niet kan bijbenen. Verder zal die 4 Hz als die al uit de amp komt... hooguit warmte in de spoel creëren.

Echt jammer als mensen zo'n tunnelvisie hebben, zo nutteloos... maar wel humor  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Een speaker kan wel met een frequentie van 4 Hz bewegen alleen gebeurd er weinig en als er al iets gebeurd kunnen wij het met ons gehoor niet waarnemen. Je hebt onderhand een barometer nodig om dit te kunnen meten :Big Grin:

----------


## Koen van der K

Een HPF filter heeft wel degelijk nut, maar daar waren ze in de vorige eeuw al achter (jawel, de "rumble" switch op de eerste draaitafelversterkers). Wat er bij mij niet ingaat is zijn aannames dat "PA systemen" geen goede HPF zou hebben ... dan heb je dus nog nooit van een systeemprocessor gehoord ... beetje vreemd voor iemand die al 30 jaar in "het vak" zit (het vriesvak waarschijnlijk).

Als een HPF al een openbaring voor deze goede man is, wat gaat hij meemaken als hij erachter komt wat je met systeemallignment en allpassfiltering kunt doen (en dat al z'n "referentie" muziek ook door dikke EQ's is gehaald) ? Breng 'm maar niet op ideeen ;-)

Maar goed, waarschijnlijk (hopelijk ?) zien we onze Herman hier niet meer terug; zodra de vragen wat ingewikkeld worden en het voor ons interessant begint te worden is het van zijn kant "einde discussie" ... lekker makkelijk, toch ?

----------


## Noobie

(reactie op MusicXtra)

Dat is wat ik bedoelde met 'flubber' effect, een speaker kan deze frequenties niet lineair weergeven. 
Door de massa/stugheid van de conus zal de speaker nooit correct, dus evenredig met zijn ingangssignaal bewegen bij 4 Hz. En natuurlijk zal dit niet hoorbaar zijn. Het zou puur theoretisch wel vermogen van je versterker kunnen vragen en daarmee het totale vermogen van die versterker kunnen beïnvloeden. De meeste versterkers hebben zowizo een laagaf filter op +/- 20Hz - 30Hz om dat soort onzin te voorkomen. Overigens zul je om 4 Hz lineair weer te geven ook al met een fatsoenlijke toongenerator moeten 
werken de 'standaard' apparatuur is meestal niet meer linear bij dat soort lage frequenties. Laat staan de gebruikte versterker.

Als je naar frequentie response van speakers kijkt, kun je dit ook zien. De demping onder 30Hz begint al richting -30/-40 dB te komen t.o.v. rond de 100 Hz, als je die lijn doortrekt, zou je rond de -50/-60 dB komen rond de 4 Hz. Dus je S/N wordt dan ook 60 db slechter dan de normale +/- 100 dB.
Dus kun al aanvoelen komen dat de speaker een of ander raar effect zal vertonen.
(specs van b.v. RCF L18P300)

Overigens zal een toongenerator steeds meer een blokgolf gaan afgeven in plaats van een sinus als je in de buurt van de grenzen(van die generator) komt. Zoals je wellicht weet bestaat een blokgolf uit oneindig veel sinus vormige signalen. Ik heb de formule ff niet bij de hand maar het was iets van: 
Oftewel Fourier transformatie van een blokgolf naar verschillende Sinus/cos vormen. 

Dit verklaart dan weer waarom je hoorbare bijeffecten *kan* krijgen bij een frequentie van 4 Hz. De Lage en hoge frequentie componenten van de blokgolf worden uitgefilterd door de onderdelen in de keten, (Ingangen en uitgangen van de versterkers en filters). Zonder goede meetapparatuur weet je dus totaal niet wat er aan de uitgang van de speaker naar buiten komt. (Dit ga je echt niet zien met een multimeter op de AC stand...)

De kans op een meetfout is hier vele malen groter dan dat er werkelijk 4 Hz lineair wordt weergegeven. Overigens gaat met dit soort metingen ook impedantie van meetapparatuur een rol spelen, speakers zullen een impedantie rond de 10 Ohm hebben(wederom specs L18P300), je meetapparatuur 50 Ohm. Dus factor 5, dus reikelijk dicht bij elkaar. Beter zou zijn een meer hoogohmige probe te gebruiken om die invloeden uit te sluiten. Versterkers zijn behalve gefilterd, vaak ook niet (lineair) bruikbaar in dit frequentiegebied, wat dus je totale meting kan verpesten. 

Kortom..... Herman, doe iets nuttigs en laat zien die meetresultaten en vermeld even je apparatuur erbij  :Big Grin:

----------


## RenéE

Onder het motto 'nooit te laat om iets bij te leren':
Zou je mij kunnen uitleggen waarom een toongenerator in het onderste en bovenste bereik signalen gaat vervormen naar een blokgolf?
Vooral in het bovenste bereik lijkt mij dit vreemd, aangezien daar juist de LPF effecten hebt en de hogere harmonischen van de blokgolf dus juist gedempt zouden moeten worden?

Ik weet wel dat het omgekeerde wel waar is; een blokgolf wordt in het bovenste bereik van een signaalgenerator steeds meer een sinus (vanwege de LPF effecten). Maargoed, misschien bekijk ik het teveel vanuit een theoretisch oogpunt en is er in de praktijk apparatuur die roet in het eten gooit. Ik heb dat zelf alleen nog niet mogen meemaken.

----------


## Noobie

Sorry  :Embarrassment: , je hebt gelijk, in de hogere frequenties zal het steeds moeilijker worden een 'zuivere' Blokgolf te maken. Een blok zal dan meer en meer op een driehoek gaan lijken (immers vallen de hogere frequenties weg waardoor de scherpe hoeken van de blokgolf verdwijnen. Lagere frequenties is het effect vaak juist andersom, De top van de sinus wordt afgeplat, de nuldoorgang wordt steiler. Gebeurt bij die velleman bouwpakketjes nog wel eens. De betere Tectronics/Philips/Hp zal inderdaad weinig moeite hebben met die 4 Hz, om een of andere reden heb ik niet het gevoel dat musicpeople een van die 3 gebruikt. 

(Moet eerlijk zeggen dat de gehele conclusie van musicpeople mij al ernstig doet twijfelen over zijn meting, laat staan zijn meetapparatuur).

Hoofdzaak van mijn punt is dat als je in de buurt van de grenzen van meetapparatuur komt, er vaak rare en onvoorspelbare effecten optreden. Alleen met de juiste apparatuur zul je daadwerkelijk zien wat er gebeurd. 

Grootste fout in de meting van Herman (en ook in het commentaar van Musicxtra) zit denk ik waar je meet. De versterker zal waarschijnlijk al moeite hebben die 4 Hz linear weer te geven. De speaker (wederom uitgaande van die L18P300) geeft volgens de specs al aan c.a. -60 dB te verzwakken bij frequenties in de regione van +/-4 Hz. Als je dit dus lineair meetbaar zou willen maken, zul je al een versterker moeten hebben die lineair meer dan 60 dB kan versterken bij 4 Hz.

Daarbovenop meet hij (waarschijnlijk, maarja hij antwoord niet meer  :Mad: ) aan de ingang van de speaker. 
Om daadwerkelijk de response van de speaker te meten, zou je ook een microfoon moeten hebben die bij die frequentie's nog linear is en een redelijke output geeft. (Iemand een idee welke?)

Al met al lijkt mij dit een zeer lastige meting en zeker niet de juiste weg om maar 'aan te nemen' dat de speaker die 4 Hz goed weergeeft omdat hij lijkt te bewegen. Vooral het feit dat musicpeople verteld dat er hogere (hoorbare) harmonische ontstaan bij weergave van 4 Hz, zet natuurlijk al 
vraagtekens bij lineariteit van zijn meting, apparatuur enz. 

Als er een zuivere sinus wordt aangeboden, lijkt het me sterk dat de speaker op eigen initiatief daar hogere harmonische van maakt en tegelijkertijd lineair weergeeft?  :Confused: 

Je zou het ook van de mechanica kant kunnen benaderen, dus uitrekenen wat de massa van de conus is, diameter van de spoel, mechanische weerstand, luchtweerstand en dan kijken hoeveel energie er nodig zou zijn om die speaker te laten weergeven op 4 Hz. (Dan bedoel ik natuurlijk weergeven op een aantal dB's, dus niet alleen de conus 4 x per seconde een paar [FONT=Verdana]µm heen en weer bewegen!) [/FONT]

Als je dat afzet tegen de gebruikte versterker, kun je al beter inschatten of de meting kan kloppen. :Smile:

----------


## laserguy

> Een blok zal dan meer en meer op een driehoek gaan lijken



Gelieve zelf even uw Fourier logica te volgen: het gaat over naar een sinus...

----------


## Noobie

> Sorry , je hebt gelijk, *in de hogere frequenties zal het steeds moeilijker worden een 'zuivere' Blokgolf te maken.* *Een blok zal dan meer en meer op een driehoek gaan lijken (immers vallen de hogere frequenties weg waardoor de scherpe hoeken van de blokgolf verdwijnen.* Lagere frequenties is het effect vaak juist andersom, De top van de sinus wordt afgeplat, de nuldoorgang wordt steiler. Gebeurt bij die velleman bouwpakketjes nog wel eens. De betere Tectronics/Philips/Hp zal inderdaad weinig moeite hebben met die 4 Hz, om een of andere reden heb ik niet het gevoel dat musicpeople een van die 3 gebruikt.



Als je een quote plaatst, lees dan in ieder geval alle tekst die bij die zin hoort, anders wordt het wel heel lastig om constructief te blijven  :Wink:  






> Gelieve logica te volgen: het gaat (nergens) over...



Dit is ook selectief uit jouw post gequoteerd, maar betekend toch bijna hetzelfde?  :Big Grin:

----------


## laserguy

Alle leuke taalspelletjes over quotes ten spijt blijft het zo dat het signaal NIET overgaat naar een driehoek maar naar een sinus in het geval dat jij beschrijft in je volledige tekst.  :Wink:

----------


## Noobie

Uiteindelijk wel inderdaad, maar in eerste instantie zal het een 'driehoek' gaan vormen. 

Uitleg.: Als je een sweep zou doen met een blokgolf, die dus langzaam oploopt naar de grens van de toonfiets, zie je dat eerst alleen de hoogste harmonische eerst gefilterd worden. De harmonische die het dichtst bij de grondtoon liggen, worden pas bij nog hogere frequenties uitgefilterd. In eerste instantie zie je dus de flanken minder steil worden, en de bovenzijde afgerond worden, dus een soort 'driehoek' vorm. 
(Dit bedoelde ik dus met driehoek, geen zuivere zaagtand natuurlijk. Misschien had ik ff een linkje naar een afbeelding met het signaal moeten invoegen om onduidelijkheden te voorkomen.)

Tot uiteindelijk zoals je aangeeft inderdaad alleen nog de sinus vormige  grondtoon overblijft.

----------


## laserguy

Nu wordt het wel echt natuurkunde. Welke harmonische wordt uitgefilterd maakt niet uit: een blokgolf bestaat uit dezelfde harmonischen als de driehoek, alleen liggen de sterktes anders (bij driehoek is de volgende harmonische dubbel zo hard verzwakt dan bij de blokgolf het geval is). Je gaat dus nooit eerst naar een driehoek over en dan pas naar een sinus tenzij je omstandigheden echt wel heel precies aan de voorwaarde van een driehoek zouden voldoen (zie tussen de haakjes hierboven). Als je de test in de praktijk doet zul je bijna altijd netjes van blok naar sinus overvloeien.

----------


## Noobie

Het maakt wel degelijk uit welke harmonische worden gefilterd, immers zorgt elke harmonische voor een deel van de blokgolf. 
Het is bij een blokgolf (of welke functie dan ook) niet per definitie zo dat alle hogere harmonische (dus hogere frequentie) een aflopende amplitude hebben naarmate de frequentie hoger wordt. Immers hebben alle frequenties een ander amplitude gedefinieerd als a,a',a" enz. ook de fase van de harmonische kan verschillen van de grondtoon. Door een bepaalde harmonische uit te filteren krijg je ineens een kompleet andere functie. 

maar voor de duidelijkheid:

Hier kun je grafisch zien wat er gebeurd als je de hogere harmonische wegfiltert.

voor de volledigheid:

Hier zie je hoe een (zuivere) driehoek is opgebouwd

----------


## laserguy

Nu wordt het wel erg dikke onzin hoor. Ten eerste kan je fase NOOIT verschillen van de fase zijn grondtoon bij generatie vanuit een functiegenerator! Ten tweede worden in dit praktische geval van dit topic niet zomaar harmonischen weggefilterd maar wel door tekortkomingen van het systeem. Dit leidt niet tot het plots wegfilteren van bepaalde harmonischen maar wel tot een toenemende verzwakking door het systeem van de/alle hogere harmonischen (hoe hoger, hoe meer verzwakking). Bijgevolg geldt JOUW grafisch voorbeeld 1. Voorbeeld twee dat je geeft is enkel geldig in het buitengewone geval dat ik mijn vorige post beschrijf (die specifieke voorwaarde dat de verzwakking exact zó moet zijn dat de verzwakking per hogere harmonische exact het dubbele is van het geval blokgolf). En als natuurlijk de amplitudes van de harmonischen niet met elkaar in verhouding staan door oscillaties of ringing zoals je er out of the blue nu plots bij betrekt tja, dan weet je nooit met welke golfvorm je eindigt en zijn we hier in de ruimte aan het lullen. Maar meestal is het in de praktijk zo dat je aan het einde van de werkbare bandbreedte van een toestel een eenvoudige laag af filtering krijgt en dus je blok naar een sinus gaat (ZONDER over een driehoek te passeren).
Theoretische wiskunde is heel fijn maar valt toch buiten het topic. Hetgeen ik verkondig is wel de praktische toepassing in het geval waar dit topic overgaat.

----------


## Noobie

Mijn post antwoord alleen op de vervorming van een blokgolf bij de bovengrens van een functiegenerator. Dus in die zin misschien offtopic.

Hele punt was dat er tussentijds nog meer gebeurd dan rechtstreeks van blok naar sinus, het woord 'driehoek' was niet bedoeld als zuivere vorm. staat immers niet voor niets overal tussen aanhalingstekens.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Verder alle antwoorden al gegeven; verder wil ik niet meer uitleggen hoe.
> [..]
> Einde discussie (wat mij betreft) en reageer dus niet meer.



Ik heb geen antwoorden gezien die in het minst in de buurt komen van wat er uit mijn vragen moet komen.
Waarom een topic openen en daarna bewust ontwijkend gedrag vertonen?

Ik krijg alleen maar meer vraagtekens bij jouw kennis.

----------


## Koen van der K

> Gelieve zelf even uw Fourier logica te volgen: het gaat over naar een sinus...



Ha gladiatoren  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  ... wat ik wel eens zie is dat 'n op 'n amp ingestuurde sinus boven de pakweg 50-100KHz op 'n driehoek begint te lijken agv de anti-slewing van de amp. Misschien dat dat wordt bedoeld (ik probeer alleen maar de goede vrede te bewaren  :Wink: ).

Groeten !

ps ik volg het met interesse hoor ...  :Smile:

----------


## Noobie

> Ha gladiatoren  ... wat ik wel eens zie is dat 'n op 'n amp ingestuurde sinus boven de pakweg 50-100KHz op 'n driehoek begint te lijken agv de anti-slewing van de amp. Misschien dat dat wordt bedoeld (ik probeer alleen maar de goede vrede te bewaren ).
> 
> Groeten !
> 
> ps ik volg het met interesse hoor ...



totaal geen onvrede hier hoor, maar je zit redelijk dicht bij wat er in werkelijkheid gebeurd. 
O.a. door de versterker in de generator (en ja die zit er in). zie je vreemde effecten in de buurt van de bovengrens van de componenten. De componenten worden "te traag" om het signaal goed weer te geven en zo worden dus hogere frequenties niet meer goed geproduceerd. De blokgolf vervormd, tot uiteindelijk alleen nog de grondtoon overblijft. (slew rate is overigens de juiste benaming)

@laserguy;

Overigens wordt fourier 'logica' (oftewel de natuurkundige wet van fourier) veel gebruikt in elektronica. Specifiek in hoogfrequent toepassingen, hoe wou je anders de frequentie grens verleggen? zomaar iets knutselen en kijken(hopen) of het werkt? of toch eerst maar theoretisch bepalen wat er zou gebeuren voor je iets knutselt? 
Als je serieus wil meten in een hoger frequentiegebied (dus buiten het werkgebied van de huidige apparatuur) zul je toch echt van te voren moeten berekenen bv. met fourier om te zien waaraan je onderdelen moeten voldoen. Ook kun je bepalen wat voor waarden je zou moeten meten/genereren.

Maar goed, dat gaat wéér een stapje verder.

Rest nog het antwoord op jou vraag/commentaar;
Je hebt gelijk als je zegt; de vorm is geen zuivere driehoek.

Je hebt ongelijk als je zegt dat een blok ineens naar een sinus gaat, dan sla je echt een aantal stappen over. 

Probeer maar eens (binnen het werkgebied van je apparatuur) te meten wat er gebeurd als je een blokgolf aansluit op een LPF, en dan langzaam het kantelpunt naar beneden laat veranderen. Dan zie je allerlei vreemde signaalvormen ontstaan, tot je uiteindelijk een sinus overhoud.

On topic maar weer?

Niet dat dat zal lukken want onze TS is waarschijnlijk nog steeds boos dat hij niet geloofdt wordt  :Wink:  wel jammer, begin wel echt benieuwd te raken naar zijn meetwijze  :Confused:

----------


## laserguy

@Koen: Proficiat dan is je opstelling geslaagd voor de voorwaarde die iedereen die dit volgt ondertussen wel kent: de harmonischen in jouw opstelling nemen af met 12 dB per octaaf terwijl het bij een blok 6 dB per octaaf is.
@Noobie: ik werk regelmatig met functiegeneratoren en LPF-situaties. Je blokgolf evolueert echt wel mooi naar een sinus toe. Natuurlijk met vreemde vervormingen op de blokgolf in het begin en een afrondingen van alle scherpe randen en hoeken. Maar je passeert nooit voorbij een driehoekige vorm: de verticale lijnen van de blokgolf komen wel naar elkaar toe als het horizontale deel geleidelijk aan verdwijnt maar tegen de tijd dat ze een top van een driehoek zouden kunnen vormen zijn ze al lang niet recht meer en is de bovenzijde al zo afgerond dat het geen driehoek meer is maar een afgeplatte ronde top van een sinus. Die tussenvormen zijn inderdaad raar en daar bestaan niet direct namen voor. In ieder geval ga je niet rechtstreeks van blok naar driehoek om dan naar sinus te gaan, het proces verloopt geleidelijk aan van blok naar sinus. Maar nogmaals: je eerste animated gif op vorige pagina toont meer dan duidelijk genoeg aan wat er gebeurt. Je ziet de sinus, je ziet allerlei rare vormen en je eindigt met een blok. Geen driehoek onderweg dus. M.a.w. deze discussie is nu rond want we beginnen hetzelfde te herhalen. Inderdaad verder dus met on topic want die meetwijze voor zulke lage frequenties kan verhelderende ideeën opleveren.

----------


## Koen van der K

> Inderdaad verder dus met on topic want die meetwijze voor zulke lage frequenties kan verhelderende ideeën opleveren.



Een beetje goede analyser kan met hoog ingestelde FFT size (>8K) best goed lage frequenties meten, met die voorwaarde dat de periferie (microfoons, converters etc.) dit ook aankan en da's vaak idd wat lastiger, zit je al snel in het segment DPA / B&K.

Om helemaal terug op 't topic te komen; Ik pak meestal 'n 30Hz 24dB/oct BW HiPass als sub locut voor enkel / dubbel 18" BR subs en dat werkt wat mij betreft prima. Mocht iemand een andere mening zijn toegedaan (buiten die 30Hz) dan houd ik me aanbevolen.

Groeten !

----------


## Noobie

> FFT size (>8K) 
> Groeten !



Fast Fourier Transform?  :Big Grin: 

Die 30 Hz zal wel goed gaan denk ik, je hebt wel al -3 dB punt op 30Hz dan. Dus je dempt een klein stukje hoorbaar spectrum. Ik denk niet dat iemand daar een probleem mee zal hebben. Je zou nog richting 35/37 Hz kunnen gaan om je amp wat minder zwaar te belasten, maar meestal is dat verschil eender hoe niet echt hoorbaar. Wel druk je dan (waarschijnlijk) ook de resonantiefrequentie van de speaker enigszins wat weer bijeffecten voorkomt. Hogere steilheid zal ook niet echt hoorbare effecten opleveren denk ik zo. Al met al denk ik dat zelfs het wel of niet toepassen van een HPF zowizo niet echt hoorbare verschillen opleverd, mits je maar een amp gebruikt die voldoende vermogen heeft.

----------


## Koen van der K

... euhm, ja ... 8K.  Ik paste tot voorkort nog 24 FPPO toe, leest prettiger af (vooral in het HF) maar is nogal onnauwkeurig in het LF.

Groetos !

----------

